# Valve Issues with a Hunter Controller



## Surveyor61 (6 mo ago)

First, I am not an expert in sprinkling systems and need your advice and help.

I run a 24-Zone Hunter Controller. 20 zones are active. All the zones run fine when manually activated at the valve. However, two (2) of the zones, zone 11 and 19, turn on together when activated at the controller. As such, at the controller when I turn on zone 11, zone 19 also turns on. Likewise, when I turn on zone 19 at the controller, zone 11 turns on too.

I don't think this is a plumbing, but rather a wiring issue. How do I diagnose and resolve this problem?


----------

